# iOS tivo app setup failure



## Richdmoore (May 24, 2015)

I can't get the iOS tivo stream app to work anymore. It won't download any shows, and when I go to reset up streaming, After step 1 (checking software version) it errors out with the message Setup Problem) Setup did not complete successfully. Please try again.

The app was working a few days ago, although out of home downloading has always been hit or miss. (In home downloading/streaming has always worked up until now.)


So far I have hard booted/power cycled the iPad/tivo roamio/tivo stream, but the problem persists. Is anyone else having issues being able to stream/download shows, or is something particular to my setup?

Thanks.

Rich Moore

FYI, when I go to the system information page, I get "precondition failed" message under status.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Richdmoore said:


> I can't get the iOS tivo stream app to work anymore. It won't download any shows, and when I go to reset up streaming, After step 1 (checking software version) it errors out with the message Setup Problem) Setup did not complete successfully. Please try again.
> 
> The app was working a few days ago, although out of home downloading has always been hit or miss. (In home downloading/streaming has always worked up until now.)
> 
> ...


I just got off phone with the Micky mouse TiVo support. Since they abandoned the Standalone TiVo Stream and not updating it anymore they've discontinued all support and deactivated these ALL ANDROID AND IOS Devices!

It's now a boat anchor!

Time for Class Action Lawsuit

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## Richdmoore (May 24, 2015)

Wow, just wow.....

The stream thing was always mediocre with out of home streaming, now they bricked the service (unless you have a built in model, or is it all Romeo’s....) without even letting us know! 

Is there any official website post or anything? Any refunds/credits etc like when they discontinued other tivo hardware?


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Richdmoore said:


> Wow, just wow.....
> 
> The stream thing was always mediocre with out of home streaming, now they bricked the service (unless you have a built in model, or is it all Romeo's....) without even letting us know!
> 
> Is there any official website post or anything? Any refunds/credits etc like when they discontinued other tivo hardware?


Nope, No notice, no information on web site informing us of this. I do not know if this is limited to the stands alone device. It's definitely not friendly to their long time consumers. Streaming on Android had been decent even OOH. It's downloads even at home that I've found iffy with frequent timeouts

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## LouB (Jan 8, 2009)

Arrrgh!!!! Just tried to download stuff for a trip and it is foobar !!


----------



## Razzer (Nov 5, 2015)

PCurry57 said:


> I just got off phone with the Micky mouse TiVo support. Since they abandoned the Standalone TiVo Stream and not updating it anymore they've discontinued all support and deactivated these ALL ANDROID AND IOS Devices!
> 
> It's now a boat anchor!
> 
> ...


Wow. I checked this forum as soon as my Android TiVo stream failed to work today, passed multiple manual service call attempts, restarts, and repeat setup attempts.

Many TiVo customers bought Roamio OTA in good faith as cord cutters, as it was the only TiVo that supported antenna. Streaming support required the standalone streamer accessory.

I would have bought the next model up if it had supported antenna plus a built-in streamer. No such path was available.

A popular and wonderful feature - but support for existing base is stripped away *for no known reason. *I've spent countless hours using it to stream while working around my house. Now it's a brick.

Class action sounds timely. Count me In.

- 
*UPDATE - 8:40 PM CST

Fixed now - after some work.

What happened (as I grasp):

TiVo reset all customer passwords (1/24/2018) but may not have gotten word out to customers, or we missed seeing it. Based on a forum tip, I asked for new password for my account at www.tivo.com. This should take 15 min but CS said that system was offline; 5 hours later I got my new password.

Then I opened settings for my Android TiVo app and cleared its storage cache and settings. Then I relaunched the TiVo app, gave it my account and my new password, it detected a streamer was found and prompted me for setup - and this time it processed normally.

I'm now watching my TiVo stream on my Android. Looking nice.*


----------



## sbl (Sep 13, 2005)

It would be nice to get something official from TiVo regarding support for the standalone stream devices. Information from regular TiVo CSRs is always questionable. 

Did they really pull the plug on standalone stream units or are they just having some software or network issue?


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

Out of home streaming to iOS iPad from a Roamio Plus and in home streaming to iOS iPad from a Roamio Pro are working for me.

Try uninstalling and reinstalling latest TiVo app 3.7.8 for iOS devices and 3.2.5 for Android devices. You will lose any downloaded shows on your device.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

cbrrider said:


> Out of home streaming to iOS iPad from a Roamio Plus and in home streaming to iOS iPad from a Roamio Pro are working for me.
> 
> Try uninstalling and reinstalling latest TiVo app 3.7.8 for iOS devices and 3.2.5 for Android devices. You will lose any downloaded shows on your device.


The OP and others are referring to the standalone TiVo Stream box, which is needed for four tuner Roamio and Premiere models to have this stream functionality to mobile devices.

Your Roamio Plus and Roamio Pro have the stream functionality built in.


----------



## Razzer (Nov 5, 2015)

cbrrider said:


> Out of home streaming to iOS iPad from a Roamio Plus and in home streaming to iOS iPad from a Roamio Pro are working for me.
> 
> Try uninstalling and reinstalling latest TiVo app 3.7.8 for iOS devices and 3.2.5 for Android devices. You will lose any downloaded shows on your device.


Thanks for the tip. Just a precaution, that might not work for a lot of folks until TiVo gets its new authentication service working again (which reset all customer account passwords as of January 24th, 2018).

Right now that password change feature is down, according to customer support who I just phoned when I could not update my own password today. So I guess we'll wait. Good old TiVo.


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

pfiagra said:


> The OP and others are referring to the standalone TiVo Stream box, which is needed for four tuner Roamio and Premiere models to have this stream functionality to mobile devices.
> 
> Your Roamio Plus and Roamio Pro have the stream functionality built in.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I read that the Roamio Plus and Pro essentially have TiVo Streams built into the motherboard, so they should be the same as a stand alone TiVo Stream.


----------



## drtdiver83 (Sep 8, 2015)

I wrote TiVo support about this with my stand alone stream not working. They responded saying it’s a know issue at the moment and are working to solve the problem. After returning home from work today I forced a service call and streaming is back to working. TiVo did not stop supporting the stand alone stream. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

cbrrider said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I read that the Roamio Plus and Pro essentially have TiVo Streams built into the motherboard, so they should be the same as a stand alone TiVo Stream.


You're correct, but apparently there's something different with the standalone Stream that is causing problems.

I couldn't get it past Step 1, which I think is checking the software version IIRC, when I tried to use it last night.

drtdiver83's post gives me hope that TiVo fixed something on their end since then.


----------



## matthewhaglund (Mar 8, 2008)

Confirmed fixed and streaming again after forcing a service call from the iPad app. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Razzer (Nov 5, 2015)

_I'm streaming again. (I've updated my earlier post with same detail). Here's the critical info. Thanks to everyone for excellent support and tips!_

What happened (as I grasp):

TiVo reset all customer passwords (1/24/2018) but may not have gotten word out to customers, or we missed seeing it. Based on a forum tip, I asked for new password for my account at www.tivo.com. This should take 15 min but CS said that system was offline; 5 hours later I got my new password.

Then I opened settings for my Android TiVo app and cleared its storage cache and settings. Then I relaunched the TiVo app, gave it my account and my new password, it detected a streamer was found and prompted me for setup - and this time it processed normally.

I'm now watching my TiVo stream on my Android. Looking nice.


----------



## Richdmoore (May 24, 2015)

After finally getting my account reset, i was able to force the service call (although i tried this Friday), but this time it worked and the app is streaming again.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Stream working again for me too. Service call and Restart wasn’t enough. Also had to cycle power. I did not have to change my password or reinstall any apps. 

I’m still scratching my head over why support chose to lie about it not being supported anymore rather than finding the real answer. The level of incompetence is amazing.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

My Tivo Stream is working again. It went through the setup just fine on my iPad and streams just fine once again. It still fails on my Windows 10 PC like crazy.


----------



## chaz585 (Jul 16, 2005)

I am having this same issue with the Tivo Bolt VOX I just bought so I could stream out-of-home. I'd like to try the fixes you all are talking about but I don't know what a "stand alone stream" is or how to "force a service call." My iOS app will stream in-house but will not finish set-up for out-of-home. Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

It’s an obsolete box that looks kind of like a Mini. Since you don’t have or need one, our fixes don’t apply. Try asking for help in the Bolt forum.

EDIT: Actually, the more I think about it, some of our fixes might help: force service call on Bolt, hard power cycle Bolt, change Tivo Online password.


----------



## duhmel (Feb 16, 2005)

matthewhaglund said:


> Confirmed fixed and streaming again after forcing a service call from the iPad app. Thanks for the tip!


How do you force a service call from the IOS app?


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

cbrrider said:


> Out of home streaming to iOS iPad from a Roamio Plus and in home streaming to iOS iPad from a Roamio Pro are working for me.
> 
> Try uninstalling and reinstalling latest TiVo app 3.7.8 for iOS devices and 3.2.5 for Android devices. You will lose any downloaded shows on your device.


Reply to old thread, so everyone relax....

Can you confirm the Android TiVo App version that's in the Amazon App store, 3.2.5-1053089, is up and working fine on Android devices like the Fire HD 8 tablet for example? I installed 3.2.5 late last year from the sideloaded Android Store, and it works. Is the Amazon App version the same one?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tvmaster2 said:


> Reply to old thread, so everyone relax....
> Can you confirm the Android TiVo App version that's in the Amazon App store, 3.2.5-1053089, is up and working fine on Android devices like the Fire HD 8 tablet for example? I installed 3.2.5 late last year from the sideloaded Android Store, and it works. Is the Amazon App version the same one?


I'm running it on my Samsung Tab E. No problems. No clue about Amazon.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I'm running it on my Samsung Tab E. No problems. No clue about Amazon.


and I assume you didn't download it from the Amazon App store then?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tvmaster2 said:


> and I assume you didn't download it from the Amazon App store then?


Nope. Google Play. Numbers match.


----------

